# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Gjon Mili, shqiptari i madh që shpiku blicin

## ILMGAP

Publikimit të një monografie modeste mbi fotografinë dhe elementë të shkurtër biografikë të jetës së fotografit me famë botërore Gjon Milit, është një detyrë për çdo shqiptar. Botimi im i parë i monografisë që bëri gazeta Ylliria në Amerikë, në mars të vitit 2003, reagimi befasues pozitiv nga një numër i konsiderueshëm lexuesish, që njëkohësisht më sugjeronin se do të qe me vlerë sikur ti hyja një studimi të plotë të veprës dhe jetës së artistit tonë me famë botërore ishte për mua kënaqësi. Por një ide e tillë mbetet gjithmonë diçka ngacmuese e kërkon një investim të madh në kohë. Dhe koha për mua është ende një pikëpyetje. Por në këtë ribotim, unë megjithatë kam bërë disa shtesa të vogla në kuadrin e informacioneve dhe dokumenteve të reja që më kanë rënë në dorë vitet e fundit. 

Çthoshin kolegët e tij për të? 

Gjon Mili ishte një ndër gjigantët e shek. XX, në fushën e fotografisë botërore. Ishte inxhinier shpikës dhe një fotograf po ashtu, i cili la gjurmë të rëndësishme në fotografinë e shekullit të kaluar. Në një anketim për fotografinë dhe fotografin më të mirë të vitit 1955 nga e gjithë bota, Gjoni ynë ishte i vetmi që cilësohej shpikës dhe fotograf midis nëntë emrave të tjerë të mëdhenj në këtë fushë. Kam shfletuar dhe shfletoj me kënaqësi dhjetëra libra për fotografinë botërore dhe gati në mënyrë absolute, drejtpërdrejt apo shkarazi përmendet Gjon Mili me kontributin e tij të pakrahasuar në këtë fushë. Unë në fakt nuk dua tani që ti përmend të gjitha këto në këtë ribotim, por në kuadrin e të rejave, dua të shtoj disa gjëra të vogla që duket dalëngadalë po shtrojnë rrugën e një monografie të plotë dhe dinjitoze për artistin tonë të madh. Në edicionin e botimeve të ndryshme dua të veçoj librin me titull Historia e Metropolian Operas. Për ilustrim të këtij libri janë përdorur 67 fotografi të Milit, të bëra gjatë një kohe relativisht të gjatë nga mjeshtri. Le të theksojmë, se ai kishte një pasion të dukshëm për Teatrin dhe Operën dhe gjithashtu i la një trashëgimi të konsiderueshme fotografish mbi këto aktivitete, revistës Life. Për vite me radhë, në anketat e ndryshme Gjoni ishte në dhjetëshen më të mirë dhe shpesh në krye të këtyre listave. 

Në disa intervista, të bëra nga John Loengard, fotograf dhe editor i revistës Life me qendër në Nju-Jork, intervista që Loengard i bëri në kohë të ndryshme me gjigantët e fotografisë botërore, si Alfred Eisensteadt, Anselm Adams, John Loengard, Dmitri Kessel, Andreas Feininger, Cornell Capa, Marta Holmes, George Silk, Gordon Parks, Carl Mydans, David E. Scherman dhe shumë të tjerë, zbulon drejtpërdrejt apo tërthorazi dhe në një mënyrë krejt të sinqertë kontributin e Gjon Milit si fotograf dhe vlerat e tij të pazëvendësueshme. Pra, kemi një rast gati unikal, ku kolosët flasin me shumë respekt për kolosin e fotografisë botërore, Gjon Milin. Aty gjejmë gjithashtu shumë elemente interesante dhe krejt të panjohura të personalitetit të Milit si njeri, veçanërisht në atë të komunikimit. Një artist brilant, që i jepte leksione kujtdo që pretendonte se dinte në këtë fushë, por në të njëjtën kohë thuhet ishte njeri me zemër të madhe, koleg i pakrahasueshëm dhe që ndihmonte gjithkënd me kënaqësi. I këndshëm, i shoqërueshëm, erudit, me një kulturë të gjerë enciklopedike dhe që i impononte kujtdo kënaqësinë e veçantë kur kalonin kohën e lirë së bashku. Interesante gjithashtu ishte se Gjoni asnjëherë nuk pranoi të bëhej anëtar i stafit të revistës Life. Ai preferoi që të ishte fotograf në profesion të lirë, nënshkroi kontrata të veçanta dhe nuk pranoi që për hatër të karrierës të bënte kompromise që mund ti vinin në pikëpyetje personalitetin. Si çdo artist, ai çmonte pavarësinë në fushën e kërkimeve dhe atë të krijimtarisë artistike. 

Mili dhe fotoja e famshme e Watergatet Në një pyetje që John Loengard i bëri David E. Scherman midis të tjerave i thotë: Kush ishte më i miri fotograf i revistës Life? Scherman përgjigjet shkurt: Gjon Mili. Dhe më pas vazhdon me argumente. 

Gjoni në aspektin teknik ishte brilant. Gjithashtu, ishte artistikisht dhe emocionalisht brilant. Ai e nisi karrierën duke fotografuar sportistë të ndryshëm me blicin stroboskopik. Fotografonte rënien e pikës së ujit në ujë, apo plumbin kur dilte nga gryka e armës. Ne gjithmonë thoshim midis nesh, në qoftë se Mili e bën Më tej, ai vazhdon: Mili ishte shkencëtar dhe teknikisht i paarritshëm. Dhe sikur të mos mjaftonte e gjitha kjo, na çmendte me cilësinë e lartë artistike në të fotografuar. I padiskutueshëm, një artist fantastik. Çmendurisht ta thuash! Por Ai ishte ekspert i vallëzimit, pra kuptohet i baletit po ashtu. Fotografitë e tij të baletit të publikuara nga Life janë ende të nivelit të paarritshëm edhe sot. Më vonë, Gjonit iu shkrep të fotografonte skulpturat. Dhe si për të na e mbyllur gojën përfundimisht, plasi skandali i Watergatet. Në atë kohë Mili i kishte kaluar të 70-t në moshë, niset për në Washington me një kamerë fotografike 35 mm dhe pastaj realizon fotografinë më të famshme në fushën e gazetarisë. Betimin e John Deanit përpara komisionit investigues. 

Dhe pak më tej, Scherman vazhdon: Pra, Gjon Mili ishte fotograf i gazetarisë, i fotografisë artistike gjithashtu. Shpikës dhe teknikisht i paarritshëm, ku mbi të gjitha unë nuk dua që të harroj, se ai ishte një qenie njerëzore sensacionale, gjë që në fakt nuk ka të bëjë aspak me zanatin. Kam mendimin se vetëm Alfred Eisenstaedt ndoshta mund ti afrohej atij. Por teknikisht edhe Eisenstaedt nuk ishte i aftë sa Gjoni. Ajo që e bën Eisien, konkurrues me Milin, është sensi i shfrytëzimit të kohës. 

Eisie, kurrë në jetën e tij nuk bëri një foto të keqe, së paku nga ato që kemi parë ne. Në qoftë se ti doje të mbaroje një punë të vështirë, dërgo Eisien dhe ai me siguri që do ta mbaronte. 

Silk: Mili, pionieri i Life 

Një tjetër koleg dhe fotograf i revistës Life, George Silk na tregon: Papritur, duke fotografuar në fushën e luftës, u bëra i famshëm në Nju-Jork. Jo sa Dmitri Kessel, ose aq më tepër Gjon Mili, por  në një rang më të ulët, kuptohet. Kur më pyesin se cilin fotograf admironi ju? Unë me qejf i përgjigjem në formë shakaje: Të gjithë!. Dhe vazhdon: Gjon Mili me blicin fotografik, ishte ndër pionierët e parë që punoi për revistën Life. Më kujtohet njëherë kur unë shkova në studion e tij. Ai më pyeti nëse pëlqeja ndonjë nga fotot e tij. 

- Po, - i thashë shkurt, - fotografinë e maces. 

- Oh, foton e Blackiet, - më pyeti, sikur nuk ishte i sigurt se bëhej fjala për Blackien. 

 Tamam, ia ktheva unë. 

 E kam fjalën për macen e zezë! Ai duke më parë drejt në sy, si me lutje më thotë: - Nuk do të doje ndonjë nga nudot e mia, duke zbritur shkallët? 

E pashë se nuk kishte dëshirë të ma jepte macen e zezë. Po bënte me dhimbje të dukshme rolin e budallait. 

- Blackie, sdi pse më pëlqen shumë, - i mëshova! Dhe Gjonit të shkretë i mori më shumë se gjashtë muaj që të vendoste të më falte një kopje të Blackiet! 

Kur ti më pyete se cilin fotograf admiroj, vetëm dy emra kam në mendje: Dmitri Kessel dhe Gjon Milin! 3. 

Martha Holmes, një nga tri femrat që punoi si fotografe për revistën Life, ishte kolege e Milit gjithashtu. E pyetur se cilin fotograf admironte më shumë, ajo thotë: Harry Bensoni, për shembull. Në mënyrën e tij, si ai filloi gjithçka nga zeroja. Kjo i bënte fotot e tij të dukeshin natyrale dhe absolutisht të bukura. 

Më tej vazhdon... 

- Gjoni? - Ah, Gjon Mili! - Ai po! - Ishte i mrekullueshëm! Ishte shumë i mirë, por unë gjithmonë kisha një ndjenjë hezitimi në shpirt, dhe ende nuk e di përse. Ai vazhdimisht më thoshte: Eja të më takosh. Unë do të ndihmoj ty! Por unë, kurrë nuk u bëra mbarë që të shkoja në studion e tij për ta takuar, përveçse pas momentit të aksidentit që ai pati Njëherë fotografova një aktor i cili po luante me një buratin druri. I shkova Gjonit dhe ia tregova këto foto duke i thënë: Ndriçimin e kam përdorur në stilin e Gjonit tim. Mendova se isha në rregull Ai i pa fotot e mia me kujdes, dhe papritur pyeti: Po ku e ke dritën e tretë? Unë i hodha një sy fotografive dhe e vura re se ai kishte pasur të drejtë. Kishte pasur absolutisht të drejtë Aty duhej patjetër një ndriçim i tretë 

Pra, siç jua përmenda në fillim, John Loengard, fotograf dhe editor për një kohë të gjatë në revistën Life, autori i këtyre intervistave, kishte synim tërheqjen e opinionit të mjeshtrave për çka ata kishin arritur në artin e të fotografuarit. Në intervistën që Life i bëri atij mbi eksperiencën që kishte me ta, një nga pyetjet ishte e drejtpërdrejtë për Milin 4 

- Ju i keni njohur fotografët tanë nga afër A pe ndonjë ndryshim kur fotografove Gjon Milin në fund të jetës së tij? 

Loegrand me trishtim përgjigjet: Gjoni kishte pësuar një aksident automobilistik, duke kaluar nga një trotuar në tjetrin disa vite të shkuara në Manhattan. Kjo ishte një ngjarje e tmerrshme Mili kishte trurin e gjeniut! Unë kisha kaluar orë të tëra duke biseduar me të, për artin e fotografisë me një kënaqësi të jashtëzakonshme. Ky pra, ishte Gjoni që njihja unë. Por për disa arsye, pas aksidentit, ai u transformua në një njeri fjalëpakë Po bëhej gjithnjë e më vështirë ta bëje atë të bisedonte si dikur. Më në fund, dikush që punonte përditë me të më sugjeroi që të shkoja ta fotografoja dhe sa më shpejt që të ishte e mundur. Mora aparatin dhe shkova në zyrën e tij në ndërtesën e Life&Time. E gjeta në zyrë dhe i thashë: Gjon! Kam ardhur posaçërisht për ty, a do të më lejosh të bëj disa fotografi? 

Ai më tha: Mirë. Jam i sigurt që ai e kuptoi pse ndodhesha aty. Por unë në fakt nuk e dija se po e fotografoja atë, për të fundit herë I thashë gati me të lutur që të ulej në tavolinën e tij të punës dhe ta mbështeste bërrylin mbi të Ai filloi të lëvizte ngadalë si njeri prej akulli, në pozicionin që i kërkova. Jam i sigurt se po ta shikonte vetë këtë foto, ai do të më thoshte se ajo ishte patjetër një foto e keqe 

- Emocionalisht isha i dërrmuar që të shikoja Milin në këtë gjendje kaq të rëndë. Por ne fotografët jemi njerëz shumë praktikë në përgjithësi. Vështirësia ishte se Gjoni nuk më përgjigjej dot Dhe unë nuk isha në gjendje që të bëja diçka më shumë me këtë rast. Ky pra, u bë shkaku që ma bënte të paarritshme realizimin e një fotografie të mirë 

Mbi jetën e Gjon Milit 

Siç e përmendëm pak më lart, emrin e Gjon Milit e gjejmë pothuaj në të gjitha enciklopeditë apo librat e historisë botërore të fotografisë të shek XX. Cilësohet babai i (FleshLight-it) ose blicit të aparatit fotografik. Ai e shpiku atë, për ta ngritur fotografinë botërore në ato nivele të mrekullueshme që ne i gëzojmë edhe sot. Gjon Mili që me lehtësi mund që ta kuptoni edhe nga emri i tij, ishte shqiptar. Më bukur dhe më pastër akoma do ta thërriste dramaturgu i madh irlandez Shon OKejsi: (Albanian Genius), pra gjeniu shqiptar. Konsideratë që ai e kishte fituar me punën e tij të palodhur në fushën e fotografisë. 

Gjoni ynë pat lindur në Korçë më 1904-n. Më vonë, ai së bashku me familjen shkon në Bukuresht të Rumanisë, sepse prindërit emigruan atje për arsye ekonomike. I ati i tij, Vasil Mili, ndërroi jetë para kohe, gjë që në fakt e vuri në vështirësi familjen e Milëve. Kur Gjoni kujtonte të atin, ai thoshte se babai im ndërroi jetë në pranverën e vitit 1917, gati gjashtë muaj përpara se Rumania të merrte pjesë në Luftën e Parë Botërore në krahun e aleatëve perëndimorë. Babai im, Vasil Mili, ose Milidi (siç e quanin ata në Rumani), ishte një ëndërrimtar i madh dhe me një sjellje krejt aristokratike. Imagjinoni, kujtonte Gjoni për të atin, ai kishte dëshirë që të vishej me frak, duke vënë në kokën e tij të madhe një borsalinë nga ato si të aristokratëve amerikanë të plantacioneve të jugut. Gjithashtu, do ta shikoje që të mbante gjithmonë në duar një bastun të zi me dorezë prej briri. Dhe jo vetëm kaq, por që për ta kuptuar më mirë se si lëvizte mendja e tij, më kujtohet kur isha i vogël, më thërriste shpesh që të më demonstronte idetë e veta, kryesisht si ai i krijonte gjërat nga hiçi. Ai merrte për shembull një copë kompensatë të hedhur, duke më thënë se prej kësaj hedhurine në dukje ne mund të shpikim diçka krejt të re dhe të bukur. Pastaj përpara syve të mi niste që ta priste kompensatën dhe gjithmonë ndërtonte diçkanë që përpara meje transformohej nën pushtetin e duarve të tij krijuese. Zakonisht, ai na bënte lodra dhe ne fëmijët e vegjël luanim dhe kënaqeshim. Pra, i parë nga ky aspekt, babai im kishte shpirtin e inxhinierit. 

Ndërsa nëna e tij, Vitoria, ishte si të thuash gjithçka që Gjoni përmblidhte nga dashuria që ai kishte për familjen, prej të cilës ai u largua në një moshë relativisht të re. 

Dramaturgu i famshëm amerikan i shek XX, Artur Miller, na e përshkruan pak a shumë kështu Milin: Aty nga fundi i jetës së tij, nja njëzet e ca vite më vonë, Gjoni filloi të më fliste gjithnjë e më shpesh për nënën, porositë e së cilës sipas tij (ai Gjoni) i kishte akoma të nevojshme. Edhe pse i kishte kaluar tashmë të shtatëdhjetat, ai donte që të kishte ende sukses në Amerikë, me qëllim që nëna e tij, nja nëntëdhjetë e kusur vjeç, të mund të mburrej me djalin e saj atje larg, diku në malet e izoluara të Shqipërisë. 

Gjoni kishte gjithashtu edhe një vëlla tjetër me emrin Vasil (siç duket me të njëjtin emër si i ati) dhe motrën me emrin Kostanca. Në librin mbi karrierën dhe jetën e tij, Gjon Mili, fotografi dhe refleksione, botuar nga Shoqata Grafike e Nju-Jorkut, më 1980, përmendet edhe një vëlla i nënës së tij (dajë) me emrin Koço, i cili kishte emigruar qysh nga viti 1914 në Amerikë. Më pas ishte daja Koço që u bë shkak për ardhjen e Gjonit në Tokën e premtuar. Kjo ndodhi diku aty nga 1923, dhe Mili atëherë sapo i kishte kapërcyer të tetëmbëdhjetat Amerika 

Me të zbritur në Amerikë, Gjoni i hyri rrugës për tu bërë inxhinier. Dhe po në këtë fillim, ai na përmend një takim mjaft interesant me Faik Konicën. Konica, sipas Gjonit, ishte një shqiptar mendjemprehtë. Në bisedën që kishte pasur me të, Konica paraqitej si një humanist dhe shkrimtar i kompletuar. Ai (Konica) u mundua të më zgjonte interesin në fushën e artit, veçanërisht në atë filmit, e cila siç thoshte edhe ai vetë, i jepte kënaqësi të madhe dhe gjithmonë sipas tij kjo gjë ishte bërë shumë sinjifikante për kohën. Sidomos filmat me kartonë të Walt Disneyt, me atë fantazinë marramendëse të fluturimit, që dhunojnë realen deri në absurd dhe që krijojnë një tjetër kohë dhe hapësirë, ishte një zbulim i jashtëzakonshëm. 

Kjo bisedë kishte qenë shumë mbresëlënëse për të dhe megjithatë tashmë Gjoni i kishte hyrë rrugës së fotografisë. Ai ishte regjistruar në M.I.T (Masachuset Institute of Teknology) dhe në studimet e inxhinierisë ai kishte kërkuar optikën dhe ndriçimin në fund për të mbrojtur diplomën. Dhe po në atë kohë ai shkonte shpesh në kinema dhe i shikonte filmat më shumë se një herë. Shpesh duke parë i ndërtonte me fantazinë e tij skenarët dhe në atë kohë ai sinqerisht mendonte se një ditë do të arrinte në Hollivud. Por megjithatë, pasi u diplomua në inxhinieri më 1927-n, ai iu kthye ideve të fillimit, dhe kjo nuk kishte të bënte aspak me filmin dhe Hollivudin. Kreu një vit specializim më vonë në Westinghouse. Prej kësaj ai e kuptoi se kjo gjë ishte vërtet frytdhënëse. Përfundimisht u profilizua mbi ndriçimin. Ndjeu përfundimisht se njohuritë që kishte fituar në M.I.T mbi fotografinë, po e ndihmonin shumë për ti bërë kërkimet e tij sa më të efektshme mbi ndriçimin e fotografisë gjatë lëvizjes. 

Si e konceptonte Mili lëvizjen? 

Kur Gjon Mili vdiq, në shkurt të vitit 1984, në moshën 79-vjeçare, gazeta Nju Jork Tajms ka dhënë një njoftim të shpejtë me këtë rast. Në këtë njoftim thuhej se midis të tjerash Gjonit i është gjetur në portofolin e tij një thënie e vjetër e Heraklitit, të cilën po mundohemi ta riprodhojmë fjalë për fjalë, dhe të cilën siç duket ai preferonte që ta mbante gjithmonë me vete. Sentenca ishte kjo: Gjithësia ekziston dhe nuk ekziston, ajo është e rrëshqitshme, është në ndryshim të pandërprerë, dhe largohet gjithmonë në mënyrë të njëtrajtshme. Po ta analizojmë në mënyrë të kujdesshme këtë fakt të vogël, Gjoni pra, ishte një pionier i ndryshimit të pandërprerë të gjërave. Siç duket, kjo ishte ajo që e ka shtyrë atë drejt eksperimentimit mbi objektin e dritës. Dhe provat e para të këtij eksperimenti, siç dihet ai i nisi në një kishë të braktisur në Montclair, Nju Xhersi. 

Këtu mundet që ta themi me siguri se ky ka qenë momenti i Milit, me atë fillim të bukur pune për ta revolucionarizuar fotografinë, duke kërkuar një funksion të ri të saj, më të veçantë mbi dritës artificiale. Këtu pra, Gjoni ynë filloi eksperimentet e tij në një mënyrë krejt të pavarur. Në përpjekjet e para, ai fotografoi një objekt në lëvizje, me një fotoflash të ri të sapoardhur nga Gjermania. Ky pra ishte portreti i Margaret Aue duke luajtur në violonçel. Ishte në fakt fjala për një dritë fotoflash e suportuar nga një fletë reflektuese alumini në formën e pjatës ose siç edhe ndryshe quhet me gjuhën e teknikës fotografike Strobelight. E veçanta e saj me këtë metodë të re fotografimi ishte se ajo arrinte një thellësi më të mirë figure në kuadrin e kualitetit të fotos, duke përdorur natyrisht një shpejtësi të re më të madhe në 1/100 sek, ose 1/250 sekondës nën prezencën tashmë të dritës artificiale Strobelight. Pra, duke u marrë vazhdimisht me eksperimente, ai filloi që të jepte leksione për fotografët profesionistë të cilët donin që përfitonin nga evoluimi i teknologjisë. Këta fotografë prej Milit mësonin në praktikë adaptimin e këtij mjeti të ri dhe të fuqishëm veçanërisht në fotografinë gazetareske. Dhe ja, papritur vjen viti 1937. Gjon Milin e gjejmë krah për krah me prof. Harold Edgerton, duke referuar në një simpozium mbi rëndësinë e veçantë të ndriçimit artificial të fotografisë, i organizuar nga Masachusset Institute Tecnology ose (M.I.T). Mili aty referoi mbi përfitimet e pakufizuara që afron përdorimi i dritës artificiale në fushën e fotografisë me ato burime të mundshme që shfrytëzoheshin në atë kohë. Po aty Gjoni pati rastin që të diskutonte për mundësinë e përdorimit të dritës artificiale në një shpejtësi të re, e cili ishte e jashtëzakonshme për kohën në 1/100 000 e sekondës. 

Prof. Edgerton ishte i përqendruar në fotografimin e objekteve të vogla, si zogun mizë apo rënien e një pike qumështi në enën e qumështit ose më tej në momentin e goditjes së topit të futbollit, të cilat afronin me qartësi deformimin në momentin fillestar të goditjes. Kjo gjë e mrekulloi Gjonin dhe e shtyu më tej që të mendonte se koha në të vërtetë mundet që ngrinte në momentin e shkrepjes së aparatit. Tashmë dukshëm po shtrohej pyetja në mundet që ky mjet i ri, flashlight, të përdorej për qëllime kaq mondane siç është për shembull fotografia e gazetarisë apo ajo e reklamave? Duke eksperimentuar me kujdes flashlightin, Gjoni kuptoi se ai ishte në gjendje që ta revolucionarizonte fotografinë në lëvizje. Dhe u bind se ai ishte i vetmi që mund ta bënte këtë gjë. 

Me revistën Life 

Në këtë periudhë që po flasim, revista e sapodalë Life në më pak se një vit nga numri i saj i parë, po blihej me shpejtësi të madhe në të gjitha kioskat ku dilte zakonisht shtypi i përditshëm. Për publikun amerikan, siç duket aplikimi i Fotojournalizmit dhe aventurat me kartonë u pritën me entuziazëm të madh. 

Sipas propozimit tim, kujton Mili, prof. Edgerton dhe të dy bashkëpunëtorët e tij, Keneth Germeshausen dhe Herbert E. Grier, pranuan që të më furnizojnë me bateri të fuqishme për eksperimentimet e mija të mëtejshme me flashin elektronik. Dhe në fakt, furnizimin e mori në një kohë fare të shkurtër, në punë javësh. Mbas disa muajsh pune kapitëse eksperimentuese, Gjoni ishte në gjendje që me një tufë fotografish nën sqetull të paraqitej në zyrat e revistës Life. Atëherë ai ende punonte dhe eksperimentonte në kishën e braktisur të Montclearit në Nju-Xhersi. Një vit më pas, më 1938, ai pati një ngarkesë të jashtëzakonshme pune dhe midis të tjerash nënshkroi gjashtë kontrata të ndryshme pune vetëm me Life. Kjo i nxori fotografit shqiptar nevojën për një studio më të madhe dhe më të kompletuar nga ana profesionale, diku në Nju-Jork. Dhe ky shans fatlum për të, falë edhe mbështetjes dhe bashkëpunimit të ngushtë me Life, ju paraqit shumë shpejt. Në një ndërtesë pesëkatëshe që ndryshe njihej si Galeria e Artit Amerikan, pranë të famshmit Flatiron në rrugën Nr. 23 në Manhattan, aty ku dhe kryqëzohen Broduej me të pestën Avenju, u vendos studioja e re e Gjon Milit. Ishte tamam 1 marsi i vitit 1939. 

Madhësia e kësaj studioje dhe hapësira e pafund e bënin Gjonin që të ndihej i ngazëllyer në maksimum. Ai shikonte me sytë e mendjes hapësirën dhe dritën, e nuk e llogariste aspak pluhurin e trashë të dyshemesë i cili ngrihej si një re tymi, kur ai filloi që të kërcente dhe të vallëzonte nga gëzimi. Superintendenti i pallatit, duke kundruar dalldinë time thoshte: Mili, me ca sy që dukshëm shprehnin habi dhe dyshim në të njëjtën kohë, kërkoi menjëherë që ti bëja një portret. Më vonë, po ky do të më thoshte se sipas rradakes së tij unë as që do të arrija që ti bëja tre muaj në një studio të madhe si kjo. Po sipas tij, qiraja ishte e lartë dhe me sa shihte tek unë, qysh nga dita e parë që unë nisa që të tundem përpara syve të tij nga gëzimi, i mbusha mendjen se isha vërtet i lojtur nga fiqiri. 

Sipas Milit: Ky njeri i mprehtë me emrin Dick Ahearn, mori një portret prej meje si i thonë, pa filluar unë ende nga puna dhe pastaj më zgjati çelësat e studios së re. Dhe arsyeja gjithmonë ishte sipas tij thjesht që ta kishte një foto të mirë prej meje. Dhe kjo sipas tij, për sa kohë ai ishte ende i pashëm, duke ua dërguar të afërmve në Irlandë sa pa u plakur mirë. Që prej këtij momenti filloi për Gjonin karriera e tij tepër e suksesshme me Life që më vonë do ta kishte zili çdo fotograf në botë. Aty pati shpërthime të jashtëzakonshme të talentit të tij, udhëtoi kudo nëpër botë në kërkim të portreteve, përfshi këtu disa nga figurat më në zë të asaj kohë. Midis tyre në listën e Gjon Milit përfshihen emra muzikantësh, piktorësh, dramaturgësh, filozofësh, kërcimtarësh me famë, apo boksierësh, atletësh, etj. Për të, siç përmendet shpesh edhe nga ai vetë, ishte me një rëndësi shumë të madhe që faktori kohë të ndalonte në celuloid. Gjë e cila lëvizte në mënyrë të njëtrajtshme dhe largohej pandërprerë. 

G.Shqip

----------

